# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  ADOPTA pokrećei istraživanje potreba posvojiteljskih obitelji

## Adopta

ADOPTA, udruga za potporu posvajanju, pokreće istraživanje potreba i problema s kojima se suočavaju posvojiteljske obitelji i posvojena djeca. Rezultate ćemo predstaviti relevantnim tijelima državne i javne uprave i javnosti kako bismo osigurali potrebne usluge i podršku posvojiteljma i djeci te ćemo ih koristiti za osmišljavanje programa koje ADOPTA može ponuditi posvojiteljskoj zajednici .
Ali da bi znali o kojim se potrebama i problemima radi, morate nam to Vi, posvojitelji, reći, kroz grupne diskusije i/ili ankete koje ćemo organizirati u većim gradovima, ruralnijim sredinama i/ili on-line. Ovezujemo se čuvati sve podatke o vašem identitetu i rezultate objavljivati samo grupno.
Ovo su načini kako možete pomoći:
1. Ukoliko ste Vi posvojitli dijete/djecu, uključite se u istraživanje. Molimo ispunite i pošaljite prijavni obrazac, koji zajedno sa više informacija o projektu možete pronaći na našoj web stranici www.adopta.hr, na istrazivanje@adopta.hr.
2. Pozovite sve svoje poznanike, prijatelje i/ili suradnike koji su posvojili djecu da se uključe, prijavljujući se za sudjelovanje u istraživanju.

HVALA!

----------

